# ulm 1-23-08



## davemarro (Jan 21, 2006)

waded over mud and grass in 2'-3' last night in the fog throwing a CATCH 5 and caught and released this 30" 9lb. trout. glf dave


----------



## rrankin (Jan 22, 2008)

Where do you find these monsters? screw my day. you've inspired me to go get'em.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Freakin nice man! Kudos on the release of that beauty as well.


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Great fish, and good CPR. Looks like you're puttin' in the hours, congrats.


----------



## SkinnyWaterThreat (Jul 2, 2007)

You're the man - in those conditions and all. Thanks for the report and nice job on the release!


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Dude you are the man. Thats 2 hogs in like 2 days. Congrats.


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where you fishing at?? What bay I mean?


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Now thats a trout I have been looking for that girl dog gone it ya just had to go get her did'nt ya.Wow congratulations on a beauty.


----------



## DuckDigler (Jan 3, 2008)

Great catch and thanks for letting her fight another day.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrat's Seems that ULM and E. Matty are both holding some good ones. Kind of suprised that they are that shallow with the water temp being so low.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Ulm=*

Upper Laguna Madre


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

You're solid Dave! Water a little cooler than 54 this time maybe?


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

nice fish 
congrats


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

Sweet!!


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

That is awesome but now all your friends are going to follow you everywhere you go. I know I would.


----------



## davemarro (Jan 21, 2006)

thanks guys!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

OK DM,

Fifteen post since 1/20/06??? If that is the case you have not been sharing much knowledge..LOL

Good Catch.


----------



## KID5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW! What a nice fish! You are the man for the day.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice Pics and CPR.. Way to gring em out...


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

what color Catch 5 were you chunkin?

Congrats on the pig!
Two great trips this week.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW..........thats a biggun.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

congrats Dave on a beautiful trout.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great fish; congrats!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Great Trout !*

Nice catch , and CPR ,


----------



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

congrats! Now thats some too cool fish'n! Impressive


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Great release!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

What a beautiful fish! Way to go on the release bro! Green for you!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

what a catch congrats


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Very nice pig dude! You da main most monkey in the jungle for gettin out in those conditions. Man did it look cold!


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Congrats Dave on catching & releasing that beautiful trout.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2005)

Thats some serious fishing.....grest pics.


----------



## SET THE HOOK!!! (Nov 8, 2006)

Great Fish Keep Set The Hook


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

that is a nice trout congrats


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

*atta boy*

Atta boy for lettin' that howg live for another day!!!!!


----------



## ductman (Jan 9, 2008)

thats the one were all looking for. congrats!!


----------

